# O2 sensor



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

I bought a o2 sensor from autozone last year and had a AF meter and was reading fine then in the beginning of winter the meter stopped functioning just showed rich. and just recently bought a new one and couldn't get my AF meter to work and the is running a little more rough. On the clip the wires are swaped red black white instead of red white black. the first one i bought was swaped also but still worked. Im just gonna go to the dealer tomorrow and buy one. Im also going to buy front crank seal


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

before I forget the first o2 sensor from autozone failed because the wires got to close to the y-pipe and shorted out


----------

